
Florida Cops Have a New Device for Tracking Your Cell Phone - Warp__
https://warisboring.com/florida-cops-have-a-new-device-for-tracking-your-cell-phone-d9a181a4cf27#.7cc4dct1t
======
DrScump
Dupe, and blogspam of

[http://motherboard.vice.com/read/harris-imsi-catcher-
picture...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/harris-imsi-catcher-picture-
phone-tracking-device-in-the-wild)

